# multiplexor de 10 entradas



## junior90 (Nov 4, 2009)

hola amigos escribo porque necesito hacer un tablero en el cual coloque un clave y si es correcta encienda un led. ya el circuito tengo la idea pero no consigo un multiplexor de 10 entradas (0-9) para hacer el tablero.si alguien sabe el numero de ese integrado o  alguna forma de hacer el tablero sin el multiplexor de  10 entradas por favor escriba. ,muchas gracias de antemano amigos.
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 4, 2009)

un multiplexor de 10 entradas se puede gobernar con 4 bits, y te sobran 6 conbinaciones...entonces...porque mejor no utilizas un simple CD4063B que es un integrado que tiene 4 bits A, 4 bits B y 3 salidas: A=B; A<B; A>B...si colocas los 4 bits claves en A, y dejas los 4 bits seleccionables de B, y seteas en A=B cuando el codigo de B sea igual al de A el led encendera.

saludos.


----------



## karkas (Nov 4, 2009)

Eso lo puedes hacer tambien con circuitos logicos combinacionales (el nombre del foro) y te saldran solo compuertas, haces una tabla de la verdad y la funcion dara 1 solamente  cuando des la combinacion correcta de las variables, puedes buscar en libros o en la web Diseño De Circuitos Logicos Combinacionales y lo veras, a menos que tengas que usar multiplexores por alguna condicion.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2009)

Tal ves te sirva leerte esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/crear-cerradura-electronica-flip-flop-1987/


----------



## junior90 (Nov 5, 2009)

no amigos temo que no me han entendido (o yo no los entendí),usare un comparador para lo de (comparar) la clave introducida con la clave ya establecida. lo del multiplexor lo quiero para que el numero salga en el display(y valla cambien al comparador) y pues como el tablero numérico es del 0 al 9 por eso quiero un multiplexor que valla del 0 al 9. no se si me explique bien.de todas formas veré el link que me dio fogonazo. sigan interviniendo por favor.gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 5, 2009)

hay unos CI que comparan magnitudes. no me acuerdo del nombre, pero busca por "magnitude comparator"

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2009)

junior90 dijo:


> no amigos temo que no me han entendido (o yo no los entendí),usare un comparador para lo de (comparar) la clave introducida con la clave ya establecida. .......


En efecto, no nos estamos entendiendo.
Para clarificar:
¿ Como tu diseño asigna un valor numérico a cada tecla pulsada ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 6, 2009)

exactamente como dice Fogonazo...no nos entendemos y tu no estas enterado de cómo se diseña lo que quieres diseñar...

1) necesitas un integrado (como el CD4063) que te sirva para comparar 4 bits fijos con 4 bits que alguien coloque...sólo cuando esa combinación sea la misma se abrirá la puerta, por ejemplo.

2) necesitas diseñar un circuito que te permita dar valores numéricos a esos bits, puesto que solo son bits, y un multiplexor no hace eso, el multiplexor es una llave de muchos puntos (10 en tu caso), sólo va seleccionando entre 10 entradas para 1 sola salida...pero no sabe que valores (del 0 al 9) toman esos bits...

Te recomiendo que utilices integrados como el CD4511 para leer esos 4 bits, y darle valores decimales, para poder gobernar un display de 7 segmentos...te dejo la imagen.


----------



## junior90 (Nov 6, 2009)

si amigos en efecto no nos entendemos.ya se lo que me quieren decir.usare un 74ls85 para eso.mi pregunta era acerca de como diseñar el teclado.es decir cuando apriete el pulsador del numero 9 me de el numero 9 en el display.pero ya lo resolví con un registro de corrimiento.el problema es que estoy usando un codificador con prioridad.y por lo que veo necesito uno sin prioridad porque si aprieto por ejemplo el 9.sale el 9 en el diplay.pero si luego aprieto el 4 no lo muestra.para que lo muestre debo apretar de nuevo el 9 y luego apretar el 4. no se si me explico bien (creo que no). ademas de eso como puedo hacer para mostrar 2 digitos?es decir aprieto el pulsador 9 y luego el pulsador 5 y sale 95????? también con registro de corrimiento? en ese caso como deberia de conectarlo? repito... mi pregunta no es sobre como hacer para que reconozca que los dígitos y la clave son los mismos. es acerca de mostrar los dígitos en displays con pulsadores... son dos dígitos..
muchas gracias y pido disculpas por no haberme explicado mejor.
espero sus respuestas.

hola de nuevo les envío una imagen de la parte del teclado. ahí muestra 99 el problema es que para que me mostrara 99 debo darle 3 veces al 9 en vez de solo2. lo que pienso es que con un codificador sin prioridad cambiaría...eso es lo que supongo.no se si estoy en lo correcto.


----------



## junior90 (Nov 7, 2009)

hola nuevamente.les dejo el circuito ya completo.es decir lo seguí a pesar del problema.
consiste en una cerradura electrónica. viene configurada como 00 para entrarse programa solo cuando se ingresa la clave correcta anterior primero.de otra manera no puede programarse.
el problema es que se que necesito un corrimiento de registro pero la verdad busco en el foro y en Internet pero no logro que se muestren los dos numero por separados pulsando una sola vez cada numero (como en una calculadora o algo así)

NOTA: aun no lo termino de verdad quiero corregir ese problema.si alguien sabe hacer uno por favor deme el circuito.el problema es que en internet no me dice donde va el set y reset de ff tipo D. y en el simulador e tratado de todas formas pero no me da...
muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 13, 2009)

en los flip-flop tipo D el set y reset son entradas con prioridad sobre las demas y dependen del integrado que uses el pin correspondiente.

por otro lado para mostrar 2 digitos, solo necesitas 2 conversores BCD a 7 segmentos, 2 drivers de 7 segmentos, y 2 displays.

yo hice una cerradura electronica muy completa con 3 digitos, y solo 3 chances de poner el codigo
si queres t paso el circuito en live wire.


----------



## junior90 (Nov 13, 2009)

hola de nuevo.ya esta hecho el circuito pero solo de 2 dígitos y pienso hacerla de 4 para que sea mejor.no hay que hacerle muchos cambios en tal caso. el problema es que en el multisim que tengo tiene un problema con los decodificadores así que uso displays BCD es decir introduces el numero en BCD y ya te lo muestra en decimal para la parte de mostrar la clave y luego que se apagara la clave y se colocaran en 0 para que se introduzca la clave (es decir que programas la cerradura y luego la sacas de programación para que guarde el código) pensaba hacerlo jugando con los rbi y rbo del 7447 pero tuve que ingeniármela usando contadores.suena loco pero se me ocurrió y funciono a la perfección.  pero no estaría mal que me la pases para ver como lo hiciste y así analizarlo y ver que aprendo de nuevo.mas tarde pongo el circuito para que lo vean a ver si le sirve a alguien también.
al final use un integrado que tiene un corrimiento de registro de 8  bits pero lo use como 4 corrimientos de 2 bits. para que me mostrara los numero que presionaba y no las locuras que salían al principio


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 13, 2009)

sigo creyendo que todo esto se puede solucionar utilizando un Microcontrolador tipo PIC, uno medio básico, sin tanto puerto...tal vez un PIC16F870 uno de esos...y listo.

en un puerto (B por ejemplo) pones tu teclado matricial y en otro puerto (C por ejemplo colocas la salidas "a b c d e f g punto" del display 7 segmentos) y con el otro puerto (A en este caso) manejas hasta 5 displays, solo tenes que ir multiplexando los "comunes" de cada display e ir pasando los datos a b c d e f g en paralelo.

saludos.

Justamente hoy...recién, acabo de terminar mi 1er programa para PIC16F84A, es para un robot experimental luchador de sumo, y según el MPLAB esta bien escrito y lo simuló perfectamente...por ende supongo que algo un poco más complejo se debe poder hacer tambien.


----------

